# Mange ....contagious?



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

I have 1 year and half boy who I believe have mange. He started loosing hair next to his eye and tail. I applied Nu-stock and is now growing back but I feel small insects crawling in my body and bites (red) all over my body. It only happens when peddle him or I am too close. I already went to the doctor and gave me permethrin ( % 5) which works for a few days but always come back the bites and redness in my skin.

I understand here is NOTrofessional help (doctor advice) but I was wondering if anyone have this problem before or live this experience.

Thanks in advance for your advise.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yikes! Whenever I find ticks I end up thinking I feel them for days so I can't imagine having mites all over me. I'd suggest doing a thorough cleaning of your home. Go to a feed store and buy food grade diatomaceous earth. From an earlier post it looks like you're in The Woodlands, right? I think I remember seeing a tractor supply off 45 near Conroe. You can get a 20 lb bag for 10 bucks or so. It's harmless, even edible, for animals, but cuts up and dehydrates insects. Rub it into his fur, sprinkle it on his bedding, on couches,on carpeting, etc. Leave it for a few hours and then vacuum it up. Take care not to get it into your eyes.


----------



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

Will do.

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sarcoptic mange is the only one that I know of, that can be transferred to humans.
I would take the pup to the vet to confirm, or rule out mange. Your going to have to clean everything, including his collar.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on which is closer to you, there is also a tractor supply in Tomball.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Take care not to get it into your eyes.


Or your dog's eyes/lungs.


----------

